# What base do you need for the maxi cosi pebble carseat??



## fairy.glitter

We got a second hand base, called an easy fix one but just found out our maxi cosi pebble carseat won't fit into it. What base do we need to buy for the maxi cosi pebble? X


----------



## char63

My friend has the pebble and has the easybase 2,


----------



## lilyanne

The familyfix (one with isofix not seatbelts) works with the cabriofix, pebble, and pearl (the next seat up in weight). The easybase 2 is for the pebble and cabriofix but does not use isofix (only seatbelt). 
The one you have, Easyfix, only works with the Cabriofix.


----------



## MrsKB 82

I might be wrong, but I don't think you need a base for most car seats. They are mostly for convenience, but we were advised that a lot of car seats are better off (and sit at a better angle) without a base.
xxx


----------



## lilyanne

For the Maxi Cosi products they have tested higher in safety crash tests with the bases. The bases also make sure the installation is correct; Incorrect installation is one of the top reasons cars seats don't work properly. The bases are much more convenient though.


----------

